# Guess I won't be doing postmates this weekend



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

They want 50 deliveries for $50. I'm gonna get 1 requests an hour for a McDonalds run because drivers will be chasing the quest. No thanks.

On a positive note other apps will be blowing up.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

50 for $50 in 3 days wtf. And 75 thats insane. Im struggling to finish my 85/$160 quest in 7 days


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Either the money have to go up or the number of deliveries need to down considerably. 
$100 for 30 in 3 days would be acceptable.


----------



## GruveRecords (Nov 3, 2017)

I know there's a $250 for 25 deliveries promo right now for new sign ups. Probably the reason.


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

Is anybody making decent money at this?? Decent money for me would be about $500/wk...I'm in San Diego, CA


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

Question is how many hours are you willing to work? You can make $1k if you are willing to bust your ass for 15 hours a day seven days a week. 

Overall it's a min wage job. ~$10 an hour after cost.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

GruveRecords said:


> I know there's a $250 for 25 deliveries promo right now for new sign ups. Probably the reason.


 It's $300 here for 45. When I originally signed up about a month ago it was $250. My sister does it so she'll get a bonus as well. Right now I have 10 for $100, I've already done five yesterday during the dinner hour(s).

I'll hit that tonight


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

Finally activated my card and did postmates this weekend. How frequently are you guys tipped? I did 10 trips and got 1 cash tip. These cheap holes. I got the $100 bonus, so I made decent money. But without that? Woof.


----------

